# The Lighter Side....Puppy Update



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne and I took new photos of the puppies last Friday so it is time I get them on here to share with everyone!

Love the way this one crossed its back legs!










Chantel getting to know pups.










Is there a family resemblance?










Are you growing potatoes in those ears?



















Teaching Chantel about babies....LOL










Look at my black points!










Had a little bit of diarrhea. They are over it now. Getting a wet cloth washing and not like it.



















Alfie didn't get to interact because Chantel was in standing heat._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Grace is checking things out. Can't be too careful with those babies.










Momma keeping an eye on things.










Squeak!










What are you doing to my baby?










Chantel decides she's learned enough...time for a nap.










Grace relaxing.










Everybody's sleepy again.



















Puppy line up.









_


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

D'AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!! :love2:__:love2:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Puppy profiling....LOL

Yellow Ribbon Girl



















Purple ribbon boy.



















Pink ribbon girl.



















Maroon ribbon girl



















Red ribbon girl


















_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Green ribbon girl.



















Yellow ribbon girl



















Blue ribbon boy



















Look! We still have light hairs in our pads.










Dianne keeping records.









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Getting up and about. Today they have started to play with one another mouthing each other.




























Pink ribbon girl toddling into the corner.










Look at that little tail!









_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Air stacks.....not great but we can look at some basic things.

Purple ribbon boy










Maroon ribbon girl










Pink ribbon girl










Yellow ribbon girl










Red ribbon girl










Green ribbon girl










Yellow ribbon girl










Blue ribbon boy









_


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

They are getting big already. Thank you for your continued update. It's so fun to watch.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable! Congratulations once again for the lovely pictures of the babies!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Their little eyes are opening! Which ribbon is Song? Gosh, they are so BIG already, great job Grace and everyone! Love to see the progress...they are just beautiful!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

OH... they are so darn cute!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Dallasminis said:


> Their little eyes are opening! Which ribbon is Song? Gosh, they are so BIG already, great job Grace and everyone! Love to see the progress...they are just beautiful!


_We are thinking maybe pink ribbon girl. We won't know for sure until we have them evaluated around the 8 week mark though._


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

May I please have one in each color????? God they are incredible, I could just take them all.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

They are so gosh darn cute!!! And I love the air stack pictures and that their eyes are starting to open. ♥ I already can't wait for the next set of pictures. Thank you so much for sharing these with us.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

want!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

so, so beautiful!!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

soo cute!!!

OMG I LOVE yellow ribbon blue girl....too cute


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

WOWWWW.. what a breath taking moment! Just absolutely beautiful!!

Thanks for sharing these photos and I wish all of them the greatest of health in happy homes!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Blue ribbon boy has my vote for cutest! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i just love looking at the pics. i get lost in each one. not a good thing to do while at work, but what the heck! lol thank you for posting and giving us a chance to follow them.


----------

